# FreeBSD 11.1 netif restart hangs



## hasan (Dec 13, 2017)

I am using FreeBSD on Azure VM and have updated OS as per available instructions. Upgrade goes well and now I have

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD my-vm 11.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 #0:
```
As soon as I try to restart network service it gets hang and do not come back until I restart VM 
To restart network service I have tried these command individually and in combination with && as well 
service netif restart 

or 
`service netif restart && service routing restart`

After rebooting VM following is appearing in debug.log


```
ifa_maintain_loopback_route: deletion failed for interface hn0
```
Please suggest if there is any fix

Thanks


----------



## ldgc (Dec 15, 2017)

Welcome to the forums 

Unfortunately, I don't have the knowledge to help you with a fix.
However, I did some search and I hope this posts help you: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/57561/#post-328669, https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/57561/#post-328671


----------



## hasan (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks dear 

Let me review the links


----------

